# Youg couple desire to move to Vancouver; our story



## uRabbit (Mar 10, 2011)

I am 23, my wife 21, and our daughter, five weeks. We want to move to Vancouver. I think the most likely way is by working there first. I am a caregiver for developmentally disabled adults. Have been for almost four years. There's no licensing or anything required to work here; just have clean driving record, reliable car, and get certified in CPR, First Aid, and medication administration. Since it's not a job that requires much of anything, I don't think it qualifies for the sponsored work programme. 

I am also a Certified Massage Therapist, working at getting my license, insurance, and national certification. 

I'd like to know if Vancouver has a place for me, you know? Obviously, I'd have to rely on my experience in caregiving, as I do not have massage clients in Vancouver. 

Any advice?


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm just trying to start my life here in Vancouver as well and from what I've experienced thus far, it is VERY expensive to live here for a couple starting out, especially with children. My advice is to try and line up work before you even move. I know that can be tough but you really need to come here with a work or student visa if you can. I'm from Fort Worth, Texas and although I have been to big cities in the past, I have never lived in one. I'm used to living in houses, not apartments. If you come to Vancouver, you will have to get used to that as well. Houses are very expensive here. I'm talking over 300k. There is an abundance of Condo's, town homes, basement suites, apartments, co-op's, etc. Expect to pay at least $800 a month on a decent one bedroom apartment. If you have a vehicle, you may be able to get away with more affordable housing if you live on the outskirts of Vancity. And while food is very expensive here, you can always cross the border into Washington and buy some groceries once or twice a month. Canada may share a border with the US but it is very different. For the most part, the people are nice, the scenery is great, and the opportunities for fun and recreation are boundless. It pretty much makes up for the downfalls.


----------

